
My postmortem after hunting for a data science job - minimaxir
https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/951117788835278848
======
kk58
Key to making data science work in corporate is Management vision and literacy
in this area. Most F500 type companies have massive gap and blindness about
this point. They think an " accenture" or "Deloitte" can be hired to provide
the services which is pathetic. DS and data driven decision making is a
culture, mindset, a way of work.

The mammals will overtake these dinos soon

